# Gangsters Wives/Rise of the Footsoldier



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Sky3 now will prob be repeated....

Some of the women who are married to these guys or go out their way looking for gangster boyfriends/husbands.... Duh. Seriously. If you end up in that situation so be it but I'd not want to live my entire life on a knife edge waiting for that knock on the door.... The older ones have learned the hard way.

One of the wives is married to the guy that that film "Rise of the Footsoldier" is about...

Interesting stuff though tbh....


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

thats so old lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

its a repeat Zar...

it is good though....


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Those two silly cows that go on holiday to marbella in it aint they?

Looking for a gangster to marry :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Jay.32 said:


> its a repeat Zar...
> 
> it is good though....


Is it?

I've not seen it before... maybe I don't spend enough time watching tv 

Fascinated me I have to say... the attitude of these women.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

sizar said:


> thats so old lol


Pardon me for not spending my life in front of the tv.... must stop having a life in order to keep up then I guess


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Is it?
> 
> I've not seen it before... maybe I don't spend enough time watching tv
> 
> Fascinated me I have to say... the attitude of these women.


think ive seen it before...zara thought you'd be watching BB!


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Sky3 now will prob be repeated....
> 
> Some of the women who are married to these guys or go out their way looking for gangster boyfriends/husbands.... Duh. Seriously. If you end up in that situation so be it but I'd not want to live my entire life on a knife edge waiting for that knock on the door.... The older ones have learned the hard way.
> 
> ...


thats carlton leach his book is good too, but he wasnt as big with the essex boys as the film would have you belive.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Train come home watch TV EAT simple then fall asleep right there .. thats my life lol.. umm just joking lol


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

jimmy79 said:


> thats carlton leach his book is good too, but he wasnt as big with the essex boys as the film would have you belive.


He was good friends with Tony Tucker , and use to act as security for him.


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

jimmy79 said:


> thats carlton leach his book is good too, but he wasnt as big with the essex boys as the film would have you belive.


Ah thats right cos you were there, i remember they spoke about a Jimmy79 now you mention it!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Jojo 007 said:


> think ive seen it before...zara thought you'd be watching BB!


Ooooh well reminded thank you!

Just turned over now, Vinnie Jones is a man after my own heart wanting to feed the birdies in the snow hehe  I'm equally sad I spend ages feeding them and watching them in the garden too 



jimmy79 said:


> thats carlton leach his book is good too, but he wasnt as big with the essex boys as the film would have you belive.


I've not seen the film tbh....


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Are Robsta and Claire on it?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

jimmy79 said:


> thats carlton leach his book is good too, but he wasnt as big with the essex boys as the film would have you belive.


 totally agree mate.


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> totally agree mate.


How do you know though? Because some plastic gangster down the boozer who's mates sisters mums neighbour gave Pat Tate a gammy one night?

I hate all this bull**** on forums, as soon as a gangster gets mentioned suddenly everyone is a gangster and big carlton is their best mate etc... get a fvcking grip. [/rant]


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

coldo said:


> How do you know though? Because some plastic gangster down the boozer who's mates sisters mums neighbour gave Pat Tate a gammy one night?
> 
> I hate all this bull**** on forums, as soon as a gangster gets mentioned suddenly everyone is a gangster and big carlton is their best mate etc... get a fvcking grip. [/rant]


Al Capone was my babysitter. :whistling:


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

essexboy said:


> Al Capone was my babysitter. :whistling:


With a name like essexboy you are automatically a mad fvcking bigshot gangstaaaaaa :cool2: :cool2: :cool2: :cool2:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

coldo said:


> With a name like essexboy you are automatically a mad fvcking bigshot gangstaaaaaa :cool2: :cool2: :cool2: :cool2:


Yup, the bast.ard producers stole my name,then to add insult to injury made the worst film of all time!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

COLDO!!!!!!!!!!

BECAUSE IVE READ A NUMBER OF BOOKS ON THIS!!! AND NONE OF THEM ADD UP TO THE FILM!!

I DONT GO DOWN THE BOOZER AND SPEAK TO ANY PLASTIC FCKIN GANSTA!! SO WATCH YA FCKIN MOUTH YA MOODY CNT!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

> thats carlton leach his book is good too,


the book was total and absolute crap.

The wifes love the excitemnt and being married to connected men- they like the power when out on the town they gan get guys battered who make passes at them ect.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

I've read the books and seen the films.

Can't comment on the credibility of any as I didn't/don't know any of the guys personally.

I am friends with Carlton on facebook though...

Along with 4,000 other people :lol:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Sky3 now will prob be repeated....
> 
> Some of the women who are married to these guys or go out their way looking for gangster boyfriends/husbands.... Duh. Seriously. If you end up in that situation so be it but I'd not want to live my entire life on a knife edge waiting for that knock on the door.... The older ones have learned the hard way.
> 
> ...


*I know what you mean, there's one round our way who's married to the local divvie who's serving a 20 stretch for drug running, she thinks she runs the show while he's inside, little does she know that there's a line of them waiting to have a pop at him when he comes out.*

*He took all the blame when he got caught leaving his missus a free woman, the law are still looking to take the house back but as yet she's still in there.*


----------



## Mick/ BOY (Nov 3, 2008)

Lets be truth full no body nose the life people lead, a loved the film and have read loads of books on diffrent people,

in truth what a say is this there are people how are hard nutts in my eyes they some times have no family no commitments nothing to loose, there are people how could sort them ie toe to toe but they do have commitments, a was always told its the quiet ones you have to watch. But every one has there own vews


----------



## Dazzaboy (Jan 5, 2010)

Film always differ slightly from how it really was, I wouldnt look into it to much.

Carlton was stabbed on the train in real life. not hit in the head with an axe.

If you read his book 'muscle' it's a good read and very insightfull.

COYI!


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

essexboy said:


> He was good friends with Tony Tucker , and use to act as security for him.


samantha tucker tony tuckers daughter has stated on another website that carlton fabricated alot of his info in the book etc yes he was mates with tucker but not as close as you would think, if you go on bernard o mahoneys site there is alot of info on there, also read nipper ellis book, tony tuckers daughter does nothing but slate carlton.....


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

coldo said:


> How do you know though? Because some plastic gangster down the boozer who's mates sisters mums neighbour gave Pat Tate a gammy one night?
> 
> I hate all this bull**** on forums, as soon as a gangster gets mentioned suddenly everyone is a gangster and big carlton is their best mate etc... get a fvcking grip. [/rant]


every single police statement along with crime sceane photos can be seen on bernard omahoneys web site but there is not one from carlton he also got tuckers age wrong in his book muscle, yes they were mates etc as for plastic gangsters carlton is best mates with a certain mr courtney! and look out for the new essex boys film called bonded by blood based on the book coming out some time in 2010.....


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

essexboy said:


> Al Capone was my babysitter. :whistling:


so your mum had syphillis as well then?

of course the films different, who wants to sit there watching a film of a man watching corrie everynight wishing he was bad like terry duckworth and drinking cups of tea?


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

There's something special about that kind of life, which people from rich, developed countries (such as the UK) can't comprehend. In a poor/developing country, being a gangster/mobster/you name it is entirely different. You can't even imagine the status, power, control that such a stigma would bring. Over there, these 'gangsters' are literally on top of the world, having power over the police, politicians, you name it. There is nothing out of their reach, they can do whatever they want, they can obtain aything. It is quite easy to see why this is attractive...


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

jimmy79 said:


> every single police statement along with crime sceane photos can be seen on bernard omahoneys web site but there is not one from carlton he also got tuckers age wrong in his book muscle, yes they were mates etc as for plastic gangsters carlton is best mates with a certain mr courtney! and look out for the new essex boys film called bonded by blood based on the book coming out some time in 2010.....


Does the "plastic gangster" remark mean this is going to turn into a character asassination of Carlton Leach & Dave Courtney? I sincerely hope not.I find it very tiresome, how many feel able to criticise others from the confines of a computer screen, who surely wouldnt feel the same inclination face to face.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

davetherave said:


> so your mum had syphillis as well then?
> 
> of course the films different, who wants to sit there watching a film of a man watching corrie everynight wishing he was bad like terry duckworth and drinking cups of tea?


So it was you who infected her eh?


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

essexboy said:


> Does the "plastic gangster" remark mean this is going to turn into a character asassination of Carlton Leach & Dave Courtney? I sincerely hope not.I find it very tiresome, how many feel able to criticise others from the confines of a computer screen, who surely wouldnt feel the same inclination face to face.


not at all mate i only offerd an opinion made up from loads of books you gotta look at all sides not just from a film, maybe you should have a look around this forum....http://www.bernardomahoney.com/bomforum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=6851


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

jimmy79 said:


> not at all mate i only offerd an opinion made up from loads of books you gotta look at all sides not just from a film, maybe you should have a look around this forum....http://www.bernardomahoney.com/bomforum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=6851


Im well aware of Mr Omahoneys comments.When Mr Omahoneys comments became public a few years back.Carlton issued a request.That a straightener should be arranged.It would be fought with gloves, and a referee at (if i recall correctly) the Circus Tavern.It became quite the subject of conversation around here.As far as im aware, there was no response form mr Omahoney.

Im extremely reticent to make the following comment, but i will , at the expense of sounding like a complete ****.

I dont know either Mr Leach or Mr Courtney.I have a couple of friends who know mr Leach very well.I value their judgement, they speak very highly of him.I know no-one who knows Dave Courtney, so there i cant comment.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

essexboy said:


> So it was you who infected her eh?


so your gangster knowledge is somewhat lacking eh :lol:


----------



## spiderpants (Nov 21, 2007)

i was a buff waiter at a ladies house party last year and all the women were gangsters wags. didnt even realise until halfway through the night when they started to talk about who they were married to or with. hehe


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

essexboy said:


> Im well aware of Mr Omahoneys comments.When Mr Omahoneys comments became public a few years back.Carlton issued a request.That a straightener should be arranged.It would be fought with gloves, and a referee at (if i recall correctly) the Circus Tavern.It became quite the subject of conversation around here.As far as im aware, there was no response form mr Omahoney.
> 
> Im extremely reticent to make the following comment, but i will , at the expense of sounding like a complete ****.
> 
> I dont know either Mr Leach or Mr Courtney.I have a couple of friends who know mr Leach very well.I value their judgement, they speak very highly of him.I know no-one who knows Dave Courtney, so there i cant comment.


carlton and bernie meet up on the set of footsoilder, that issue was sent out via dave courtneys web site, bernie has spoken of that on his site also.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

davetherave said:


> so your gangster knowledge is somewhat lacking eh :lol:


It is.She did tell me though she was impressed by your "gun" though:rolleyes:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

jimmy79 said:


> carlton and bernie meet up on the set of footsoilder, that issue was sent out via dave courtneys web site, bernie has spoken of that on his site also.


Oh ok. did it become emotional?


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

essexboy said:


> Oh ok. did it become emotional?


cant remember mate it is on bernies site somewhere but i cant be botherd to look.


----------



## daisbuys (Mar 22, 2009)

essexboy said:


> Im well aware of Mr Omahoneys comments.When Mr Omahoneys comments became public a few years back.Carlton issued a request.That a straightener should be arranged.It would be fought with gloves, and a referee at (if i recall correctly) the Circus Tavern.It became quite the subject of conversation around here.As far as im aware, there was no response form mr Omahoney.
> 
> Im extremely reticent to make the following comment, but i will , at the expense of sounding like a complete ****.
> 
> I dont know either Mr Leach or Mr Courtney.I have a couple of friends who know mr Leach very well.I value their judgement, they speak very highly of him.*I know no-one who knows Dave Courtney, so there i cant comment*.


I know big Dave, what you wanna know :whistling:


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

daisbuys said:


> I know big Dave, what you wanna know :whistling:


hows the bite doing?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

daisbuys said:


> I know big Dave, what you wanna know :whistling:


My inital point was a criticism of those who make derogatory remarks about people that havent met, from behind the anonimity of computer screens, that they likely wouldnt make in the presence of said person.It apppears he can run with the fox and hunt with the hounds, a worthy quality.


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

essexboy said:


> My inital point was a criticism of those who make derogatory remarks about people that havent met, from behind the anonimity of computer screens, that they likely wouldnt make in the presence of said person.


i have met dc and stayed at his house...


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

essexboy said:


> My inital point was a criticism of those who make derogatory remarks about people that havent met, from behind the anonimity of computer screens, that they likely wouldnt make in the presence of said person.


ok fair enough

i met carlton leach and he is a young lad botherer so i told him so


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

essexboy said:


> My inital point was a criticism of those who make derogatory remarks about people that havent met, from behind the anonimity of computer screens, that they likely wouldnt make in the presence of said person.It apppears he can run with the fox and hunt with the hounds, a worthy quality.


----------

